# Kicker/Autopilot Nightmare



## wvhillbilly (Jul 23, 2013)

I went through with the purchase of the Garmin TR1 and the kits to support my Yamaha 20hp kicker. After we start the install I figure out the TR1 bracket won't work for my engine. My motor is the F20ESR with the 15' short shaft. There was nothing warning me of this. Upon further research, the cylinder bracket kit for Honda specifically says it won't work on the short shaft but this is missing from the Yamaha booklet.

Now I'm stuck on ideas. I think I would like to pull the F20ESR off and replace it with a long shaft kicker that is compatible with the TR1. I'm really not too keen on the idea of a different autopilot system. 

I'm going to have to look and see if I can trade this motor in somewhere or look to buy a kicker for the autopilot then sell the kicker I have now. I do have the Panther T5 to sell with Short Shaft Yamaha so hopefully that will help move it or bump some trade value.

Anyone have any suggestions or ran into this kind of situation? 
Any suggestions on a dealer that may sell used outboards and take ones on trade?


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

Dubbert's in Port Clinton, Ohio they are Merc, Yamaha, Honda and Suzuki dealer.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Bay Manufacturing on Rt. 113 in Milan, Ohio south of Sandusky and also on the internet was selling a conversion kit to make a short shaft a long shaft. They still should be around but I would Google "bay manufacturing shaft conversion" and see what comes up. I found a deal on a short shaft several years back and found them in my research


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 30, 2013)

if you have a main outboard.. you could get the lowrance outboard pilot for hydraulic it is under $1000. cable is around $1200 it steers you main outboard and just connect the kicker interfaces with lowrance hds units
will do trolling patterns. follow routes, .jmo. good luck in your decision..


----------



## wvhillbilly (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks guys! I have since went ahead and returned the TR1. I’m looking at the Raymarine Evolution series. I was hoping to go with the EV 100 but I believe the upgraded pump of the EV 150 is more suited for my hydraulic steering system. My MFD is a Raymarine E90W so I’m hoping this will be the most compatible option.

I’ve debated on connecting the kicker with an EZ Steer or looking at a Seastar connecting unit. I’m also going to eventually be looking for a throttle control.

I have talked with Daubberts as was suggested and this was his proposed route to take. I’m leaning on doing most of the install myself as it doesn’t seem too complex and I can save a good bit of cash. Any other suggestions are appreciated (Throttle controls or tie bars are my new concern). Thanks!


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I think an autopilot on the main motor with the kicker tied in would be a good solution. I’d ask around about the low speed trolling capabilities of the EV 100 to make sure that AP works well for both cruising and trolling. That’s a bummer on the TR1 being incompatible. I added it to my boat over the winter and am very impressed with it although I’ve only fished with it once. I asked my crew to refrain from helping me and was able to deploy a six line spread in a pack of boats. I was able to manage the lines and make adjustments to stay clear of the other boats in the pack by myself! This means I’ll be able to fish with my sons without making them drive the boat. It’s truly a ‘mate in a box’. Good luck


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

This seems like a really nice setup if you could make this work. I think you’d have to be using a fixed bracket for this to work.
http://www.seastarsolutions.com/products/hydraulic-new/outboard-new/seastar_kicker/


----------



## wvhillbilly (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks DG! I had looked at that cable tie system. It looks nice. Price is a little heavy but may be worth it. I’ve also looked at this tie bar from MarineTech. 

http://96bda424cfcc34d9dd1a-0a7f10f...rineproducts/55-2400,_2600_Install_hansen.pdf

It’s cheap, so I’m almost thinking it’s worth the gamble. With the quick disconnect it looks to be easy on and off. My kicker already has the attachment point on it for this from the Panther T5. They make an attachment for the Seastar hydraulic steering as well. Funny the Seastar attachment is twice the price of the tie bar. But for $110 it would be worth trying out I think. The downfall is attaching and detaching this and securing the kicker when not trolling but it shouldn’t be too cumbersome. I have to detach my T5 now to get it tilted up out of the water (and the manufacturer says to) when running on the Main.

Anyone else used the MarineTech Zinc played tie bar?

I also think I’m going to go ahead with the Trollmaster Pro 2. I don’t need the steering or wireless feature of the Pro 3 so that will save some money.


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

I use the Marine Tech one...simple idea that works fine.

One word of advice...attach a tether line to the rod, very easy to slip out of your hand and go overboard in bouncy water when disconnecting it!


----------



## wvhillbilly (Jul 23, 2013)

erie mako said:


> I use the Marine Tech one...simple idea that works fine.
> 
> One word of advice...attach a tether line to the rod, very easy to slip out of your hand and go overboard in bouncy water when disconnecting it!



Great advice I probably wouldn’t have thought of until I ordered my second tie bar! Haha!


----------



## wvhillbilly (Jul 23, 2013)

Just wanted to give an update. Everything is finally done and working. I installed the EV-150 autopilot, a Trollmaster Pro 2, and ended up ordering the EZ Steer with custom brackets for my motors. I also swapped out throttle/shift cables and put new seals in my SeaStar Hydraulic Ram while I was at it. Took a lot longer than probably any Marine Shop would have taken (maybe not due to time of yea) but it was a great experience learning a lot more about my boat and building confidence to do more work on my own. Thanks for all the input from everyone!


----------

